# Scars + Mystic Tan



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2009)

I am going to be in a wedding in 2 weeks, my dress is short, and my ankle has two terrible very large scars on it, (one from surgery and one from a boating accident)  I am unsure ,as I have never used spray tan before, If something like Mystic tan will make the scars less visible, Or more visible. 

My legs ( well my entire body) is quite pale, and my legs are kind of .. spotty (I guess is the word ) and I also have uneven tan lines on my arms and chest, will 2 weeks be enough time for spray tanning to even me out?

Im totally clueless because I have never done anything like this before ! 

I really dislike the Idea of tanning at all, as I do enjoy my pale skin but its uneven and I don't want to stand out too terribly in all of the pictures! 

any suggestions to my problems whether it involves spray tan or whatever is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 14, 2009)

It will definitely even you out. I have some slight stretch marks on my upper thighs and *actual* tanning makes them whiter and more visible, but spray tanning makes them blend in a bit more. Mystic, and other booth tans, will rarely last more than 3-5 days, regardless of what they tell you. It will fade with showers, daily activities, and definitely any time you sweat heavily, like during exercise. Applying lotion often will help it last longer, but I don't know of any spray tan that will last you 2 weeks. I would suggest going now and trying out a middle level (most places offer three levels of color) and seeing how you like it, how it lasts, etc. Also, be sure to use PLENTY of the "barrier cream" on your hands, knuckles, and toes. Otherwise you will end up with dirty, grungy, stained creases--dead giveaway! Good luck!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2009)

well I knew it wasn't going to last two weeks, but don't you have to go to multiple sessions before seeing any difference ?  and is two weeks enough time for that?


----------



## ashk36 (May 14, 2009)

You'll see a difference with the first spray! I went once a couple years ago. Be sure before you go, you exfoliate your whole body *REALLY *well and shave. I agree with the poster who mentioned using plenty of the barrier cream, especially in rougher spots. Webs of your fingers, toes, knuckles, ankles, anywhere that's naturally rougher than the rest of your skin. I didn't use enough and that was a mistake: the tan between my fingers and toes looked pretty gross. I'd say go now and see how you like it and also so you know what to do/what not to do. You may do what I did and not use enough cream, so it'll be a learning experience if you decide to go again a day or two or three before the wedding. It'll start wearing off after a few days. I noticed splotchy spots on my legs about 4 days after, not cute! So yeah, go for a test run and see what ya think!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 14, 2009)

for my brother's wedding a couple yrs back i tried mystic tan. it was my first time, and the results were terrible! it turned out blotchy orange-ish, didn't look tan at all, and the machine that sprays the tan in your face was hard to handle, you stand there, and it sprays the front of you & then the machine will alert you to turn around, i guess you need to hold your breath, but it was pretty forceful air blowing up my nose & face. if i remember correctly it takes about 5mins or less. if you decide to try i would highly suggest asking the person who works there for help. i remember i exfoliated with a bath&body scrub & applied plenty of barrier cream. luckliy for me a few days later for the wedding you couldn't tell i did the mystic tan, never tried it again!
i would also ask the tanning salon, regarding your scar. i have a big scar on my leg, but can't remember exactly how that part looked afterwards. my dress was long.
good luck.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 17, 2009)

i was looking thru a coupon book i have and saw ads for TanZone, not sure if it's a chain or local, but there was an ad for a custom airbrush tan, it's more expensive, $45, but probably worth the extra money to make sure the tan is even & looks good.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

i have a scar from where i had skin cancer and the mystic tan evens it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but mystic tan is nooot one of my reccomended fake tanners...it comes off pretty splotchy...most sprays do...because the alcohol is drying


----------

